# noodeling



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

anyone crazy enough to ever try this on the perdido river? the banks should be steep enough, there has to be some holes back under there.... just wondering if this has been attempted in this area?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

My daughter wants to do this junk but I have seen nice gators and mocs on the rivers!!! no way will I stick my arm up in them places feeling around fer a BITE!!!! When I was younger, I'da done it in a heartbeat!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Nope, if I can't see the bottom, I don't want to put a foot in the water, much less put my arm in a dark hole, in the dark water!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Nope. Age has brought about wisdom...


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Seen 2 snakes since I've been up perdido river.. Never saw a gator there yet.. Its pretty cold water though.. I did see a baby flat head, with some type of problem.. Only about 7 inches long and was at the shore swimming upside down.. Then i found a Huge red eared slider turtle on the bank that seemed to have passed on as well..


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I would love to do it one time just to say I have done it. If anyone has done it and has any luck and wants someone to tag along and bring the beer I am your guy.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Pretty sure you have to noodle when the fish are on beds, that is when they will stay and defend instead of just fleeing... If it's the case next May will be your first opportunity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

had a young fella on the boat last season and he kept in touch. he sends me pictures of BIG cats from a lake in Northern Mississippi. he noodeles all summer and says its a blast, but.... Wondering why noone does it around here... another fella from AR does the same thing, sends pictures, and wants me to try it there with him, but I'm like you guys... nope....


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Can you use one of these??


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Alligator snapping turtles, alligators, water moccasins just a few reasons why it would be unwise to do here. Isn't Oklahoma and Missouri the big noodling country?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

snapper turtles are everywhere...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I've done it twice, not in Pensacola. It's fun as hell and about twice as scary. I'd do it again for sure if I had the opportunity. Don't think there are many places in the Panhandle good for it.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Here ya go...


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

No thanks.

While living in Nebraska, my hunting partner asked me to go with him on the Platte river...no way. I watched him skin his knuckles, come out w/ bleeding hands.

Yeah he caught some fish, nice ones...but NOPE, not me.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Been there done that, I used to do it in Louisiana in the 70's , caught many big cats,


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Not legal in Florida


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

gastonfish said:


> Not legal in Florida


Got a link? I've looked and can't find anything. Couldn't imagine catching a fish with your hands would be illegal.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

I could care less if people do it but I've pulled too many monster snapping turtles up on the river flathead fishing that could take a hand off it would be crazy to try it.
http://myfwc.com/fishing/freshwater/regulations/taking-fish/
Freshwater fish may not be taken by use of any free-floating, unattached device, or by taking of fish or wildlife with firearms, explosives, electricity, spear gun, poison or other chemicals. The taking of fish by underwater swimming or diving is prohibited. It is unlawful to sell, offer for sale or transport out of the state any freshwater game fish unless specifically permitted by the FWC, except that licensed anglers may transport two days' bag limit of legally harvested game fish.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

The turtle pic Try'n posted is exactly what I reeled up the other night, he left with the hook and some leader since I didn't want to get anywhere near that chomper


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

sure said:


> The turtle pic Try'n posted is exactly what I reeled up the other night, he left with the hook and some leader since I didn't want to get anywhere near that chomper


There are more there than you think, it want be the last you catch. I caught one last trip also probably close to 100lbs.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

gastonfish said:


> I could care less if people do it but I've pulled too many monster snapping turtles up on the river flathead fishing that could take a hand off it would be crazy to try it.
> http://myfwc.com/fishing/freshwater/regulations/taking-fish/
> Freshwater fish may not be taken by use of any free-floating, unattached device, or by taking of fish or wildlife with firearms, explosives, electricity, spear gun, poison or other chemicals. The taking of fish by underwater swimming or diving is prohibited. It is unlawful to sell, offer for sale or transport out of the state any freshwater game fish unless specifically permitted by the FWC, except that licensed anglers may transport two days' bag limit of legally harvested game fish.


So if you're not swimming or diving it's perfectly legal?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Splittine said:


> So if you're not swimming or diving it's perfectly legal?


Lol, I guess they should also include standing, wading, kneeling, lying on the bottom, sitting in the water...but I bet they consider it all swimming. Hey, the west bank of perdido is fair game huh?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> So if you're not swimming or diving it's perfectly legal?


You could just kneel down and grab the catfish as they try and get the crumbs out of your beard....:whistling:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> You could just kneel down and grab the catfish as they try and get the crumbs out of your beard....:whistling:


I found a pistachio in there at lunch, from breakfast.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> I found a pistachio in there at lunch, from breakfast.


Could've turned that into a flathead. Or a loggerhead.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Im sure it can be done but I would not advice this in Florida. You see it going down up north but they lack the amount of reptiles like this one that we have in Florida.


----------

